# [Req] Theme For Liberty3



## jase78 (Oct 28, 2011)

i really like the purple theme that Mastur did but i don't think it works for liberty3, if anyone can port it or tell me how to that would be great, if anyone is interested i will ask Mastur since its his work but don't want to bug him for no reason







tyia


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Bro,

Liberty 4 just dropped. Give it a day or two. It's the weekend. Themers have lives too







Stuff will be ported. Master is team Th3ory, so I'm not sure on that one.

Patience young Skywalker.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Theme subforum reserved for Releases. moved.


----------

